# Prowl H2O on Orchardgrass/timothy



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

A while back, I read here that Prowl from BASF had been registered for use on orchardgrass/timothy.

Has anyone here tried it? How did it work out. When did you apply it? What rate? Etc.?

Personally, I'm always a little chicken when trying something for the first time.

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## Hayman1 (Jul 6, 2013)

I haven't but have used quinstar 4L. does not work the same. quin is post emerge but also has some residual. Prowl is only pre emerge. I have one 6 ac patch that just will not behave on foxtail so will be applying Prowl next year. I am investigating whether to do it right after first cutting and also add quinstar at the same time or to put the Prowl on earlier. There are arguments for both approaches. I think you have to have rain on prowl in less than 48 hrs or you wasted your $. Will be part of the research. I know it is used on og here in va, and many mix timothy with the og.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Hayman1 said:


> I think you have to have rain on prowl in less than 48 hrs or you wasted your $. Will be part of the research. I know it is used on og here in va, and many mix timothy with the og.


Good point!! I missed that in the label.

"Apply Prowl®H2O herbicide preplant surface or preplant incorporated (rain-fall, irrigation or mechanically) in late fall prior to planting edible beans(chickpeas [garbanzo beans], dry beans [including navy, great northern,red kidney, black turtle, cranberry, small white type], lima beans, snap beans, Southern peas [cowpeas], and sweet lupins) the following spring.Apply Prowl H2Oin the late fall when soil temperatures are 45° F orbelow but before the ground freezes.DO NOT pply when the air temperature is below 45° F.Rainfall or irrigation is required for incorporation and activation.Unpredictable weed control can be expected because factors such aslength of time between application and planting as well as uncontrollable weather factors will determine herbicide activity and longevity."

Thanks

Ralph


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I've used Prowl H2O on Timothy multiple times. I usually like to time it pre-rain within 10 days after taking first cutting. The goal has been to eliminate foxtail in second cutting, but that has not yet worked for me. I was planning to try Quinstar as a post emergent, but afraid my foxtail is already too large for control.


----------



## ttazzman (Sep 29, 2019)

looking at the label it seems that Quinstar is ok for Brome grass.......but i couldnt find any references to Timothy

anyone have experiences with quinstar and timothy ?

I used Prowel in March and it really kept the field weed free for first cutting.........didnt get a chance to put on another application after first cut and now i have Foxtail in the field....

our fields are a Brome/Timothy mix


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We use Prowl in March. Heard if it doesn't rain in 4 days after applying ,it Will not be nearly as effective


----------



## Missouri hay hauler (Jan 7, 2017)

I applied Prowl to a 7 acre pasture in Feb. 2020. Luckily we go a nice 1 inch rain the day after which I guess is need or else prowl with vaporize. I saw very little foxtail in second harvest in this field compared to my other fields. And this year was perfect for foxtail growth. Dry/hot july/August. I did seem to see some yield loss in 1st cutting so not sure if Prowl is affecting some of my good grass. I've also tried diuron which can be a pre-emegent for foxtail with but this had no control of foxtail. A waste of money.


----------

